# How Long Does It Take You To Set Up The Outback?



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We are new to TT, but, have camped for several years. With the first few trips out, we are getting adjusted to the setup and breakdown. Just curious as to how long it takes you to setup - start to finish, as well as breakdown. Also, if you have an tips to make setting up faster and/or easier?


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

15 to 20 minutes, with a good bit of that setting up and aiming the Sat dish.

C


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

We do it in about 15 minutes, both ways. It is really quick when you work as a team.............................and do whatever she says


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

The ob took us ~30 min to set up. Leveling, Sideslide, backslide, e-, water, awning... That was 2 people working.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

20-30 minutes, depending on the site and what have to do

awning?
RV Mat?
Extra table?
Water/Elec (hardly ever)
etc....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Am I having my first beer during set up?

Withoutbeer........with help, 30 min, without help 20 min


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

It take us about 30-45 minutes, depending on the length of stay.

If we are staying for more than a couple of days, we set up the awning screen room, and I use four additional screw jacks to help solidify the camper. I like the camper to feel pretty rock solid when we walk inside or when we are climbing the steps.

We also spread the awning mats, string the lights in the awning (about 4 strings), set up the rope light palm tree, set up the table in the screen room, set out the chaises and folding chairs, check the outside kitchen for level, get the bikes off the tongue rack (thanks Leon), set up the Weber Q, set up the pedestal fan in the screen room, hook up the outside TV, steak down the awning/screen room with rachetting cargo straps (seen too many get away during a freak storm), and put out our sign.

Then I take a nap in a chaise....

Dan


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> We also spread the awning mats, string the lights in the awning (about 4 strings), set up the rope light palm tree, set up the table in the screen room, set out the chaises and folding chairs, check the outside kitchen for level, get the bikes off the tongue rack (thanks Leon), set up the Weber Q, set up the pedestal fan in the screen room, hook up the outside TV, steak down the awning/screen room with rachetting cargo straps (seen too many get away during a freak storm), and put out our sign.


Any good pics of that set-up?

Mark


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

30 minutes with out all the junk set up outside ( mat, awning, lights, chairs ) 
45 minutes with all of the above being set up.

Power tongue jack!!!!!! Saves me at least 10 minutes and a lot of sweat. 
Let wife back up the burb, she thinks it has to be DEAD on for the ball to hit the coupler, I told her it can be a little off and I can push it over a bit. I let her back it up.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I'd say about 30-45 minutes to get everything done up well.

Mark


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

By myself - with beer: 20 min

By myself - without Beer: 30min

With someone "helping - plus beer: 40 min

With someone "helping" -without Beer: hours and hours...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I guess I should amend mine to read...with or without Ghosty helping to change my tires. LOL.

Mark


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> By myself - with beer: 20 min
> 
> By myself - without Beer: 30min
> 
> ...



X2!


I HATE having help. I have a routine, dont derail my OCD.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

It takes me 30-45 minutes, but I do it myself. I have the DW keep the kids out of the way so I can run down my list. James


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Do you start timing AFTER you get backed into the site????









I haven't timed it but I'd say around 30 minutes with the fiver. One kid has to put down stabilizers, one kid has to put down mats and hold the dogs. DH does water/electric/awning. I do slide out and get a/c & refrig going and start unpacking. (I can't unpack because we don't keep it at home, we just throw everything in and I worry about it when I get there).

Now if it is PULL Through, everyone is happy and no one gets upset or yelled at (about that darn tree that came out of no where)


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

C'mon guys.....30-45 min? 15 min max. Back it in, put a couple blocks under the tires to level,pull quick pins on front legs,push button to raise legs,pull truck forward,pull out electric drill for rear stabilizer jacks,run water hose,plug power,pull awning,whip a couple chairs out and the kids wagon,meanwhile wife takes care of interior stuff and im sipping beer within 15-20 min. Heck with my new electric water hose reel i can easily shave off 2-3 min.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Make no mistakes or errors, damage nothing, forget nothing...............durnt matter how long it takes or how fast you do it as long as you have those results, you re good to go
















All kidding aside, get a routine, follow it and try not to let anyone distract you during it. Before I leave the house and, or campground, my wife and I both do a walk around in opposite directions to check for anything wrong. Show the DW (or DH) what to look for.

John


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

It takes DW and I about 30 minutes if we do not have anyone stop by to help. If we have the neighbors come over to help it only takes 1 hour and 13 minutes with the time to stop and say hello and where are you from!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Okay, so many variables, weather, beer, site condition, beer, time of day, beer, size of site, beer, party in progress, beer, remembered to bring everything needed, beer, at the right site, beer! I think I am seeing a trend here, hmmm.

Steve


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Usually takes me an hour or two...









As soon as the TT is level and the slide is out, out comes a chair and a beer... I slowly get around to setting everything up by the time I'm done with the 2nd (or 3rd or 4th) beer.

Breaking camp is much quicker since I don't have those beers to keep me pre-occupied.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

DW say's No Beer







until camo set up is complete, so about 5 min.









Kidding







After the TT is off the hitch ball and the wheels are chocked about 1/2 hour

Ed


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

I never really timed the set up by the clock or number of beers drank. I am not at work or at home with chores looking me in the face. It is usally a leaserly set up unless it is raining.


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

It took us at least 45 minutes to get everything set up, trailer backed in, level and stable. Then water and sewer hooked up, satellite when we had it, awning and awning mats out, awning lights hooked up, our flag and flag pole out and up, cornhole boards out and set up and wood unloaded and fire burning.

It now takes us roughly 3 minutes, pull in to seasonal site, put key in door and turn, put dogs in the OB, unload whatever we might have to bring from home for the weekend and turn on the water connection and water heater and wam bam we are done!!!!! It's so much more relaxing this way, I have way less work involved each week. It helps that we found an incredibly wonderful, clean, friendly RV Park to stay in also. We did have about 15 hours of labor involved in landscaping our new home away from home so that we could enjoy it more, but it's worth it to not have that every weekend work.


----------



## carr3rules (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm like you CTD unlock door, put out awning, unload groceries, turn on water and grab a brewski. All this in under 5 minutes, boy am I tired need another beer.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Northern Wind said:


> Okay, so many variables, weather, beer, site condition, beer, time of day, beer, size of site, beer, party in progress, beer, remembered to bring everything needed, beer, at the right site, beer! I think I am seeing a trend here, hmmm.
> 
> Steve


pony (7 ounce), 12 ounce, pounder.............captain coke, vodka tonic, so many interruptions.........depends on length of stay and how many friends and drinks are there and waiting for your arrival


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

I have never 'timed' our setting up. I do ALL the outside stuff while she is cool/warm doing the inside stuff. Maybe this weekend I will keep time. Or maybe we should take turns?

Outside
unhook trailer,level,lock hitch,chock,power,water,landing gear,awning,mat,chairs,table,awning lights,Bob&Nancy sign,sat dish,grill,take stuff out of cooler to go inside,off load golf cart,and more

Inside
slide,antenna,decorations,tv's up,cooler stuff in fridg,hang/put up clothes, and more

Inside and Outside
Have a brown liquor drink.


----------



## zachsmom (Aug 17, 2008)

Rick, as others have said, your setup time will improve - or I should say your routines will get smoother - as you get more practice.

Part of the timing at the campground depends on your timing at home - if you toss everything in the TT and jump in the truck and go, it will take a bit longer to set up at the cg. If you have time to unpack/put away clothes, food, etc, as you are packing at home, it will be faster at the cg.

Planning makes a big difference - we started with big lists, then stopped using them for a bit, but are now using them again, after forgetting several would-have-been-handy-to-have items (like sheets and dish towels) on the last trip.

Please do make sure that both you and your wife are comfortable with all aspects or setup and tearcown, both inside and out, even if you each tend to do certain tasks. This is twofold - one, because you may find that one or the other of you prefers or is more comfortable with tasks that are 'traditionally' done by the other. And, if scheduling is crazy or one of you has a medical problem or gets hurt, the other can get everyone out to and/or back from the cg safely and comfortably.

One thing that I definitely recommend is keeping a notepad and pen with you enroute and in the TT while you are camping, so you can make a list of things that either need replentishing/replacing, or would be handy to have for future outings.

To answer your original question, I think it took us about 45 minutes from the time we stopped to register at the cg entrance until the kids were taking showers and getting ready for bed. That included a bit of skoogying in the site as we were in a back-in and it was dark when we arrived.

Lynne


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

GarethsDad said:


> It takes me 30-45 minutes, but I do it myself. I have the DW keep the kids out of the way so I can run down my list. James


exact same here.


----------



## WinnipegTechGuy (Sep 9, 2007)

We are also about 30 minutes with both of us at it.

Setting up the Satellite dish not included. Still trying to figure that one out...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

It usually takes us about 20 minutes for a full-setup. The DW guides me in, then does the inside stuff and I do the outside stuff.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> It usually takes us about 20 minutes for a full-setup. The DW guides me in, then does the inside stuff and I do the outside stuff.


20 minutes to get a chair & cooler out............and pop open a cold one???


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

We made things easier on us by buying and outfitting the camper with all it's own amenities: sheets, towels, pots n pans, silverware, pet items like tie-out line, food and water bowls, etc (was costly upfront, but saves relationships in the long run lol as there's no finger-pointing of who was supposed to bring what)

the only thing we replenish are food and clothes

from backing in to chillin'--about 30-40 mins, again depending on how long we are staying (longer stays get awning, mats, chairs, etc) My daughter and I switch off jobs inside and out, but I always do the sewer setup


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I think on our first few trips out we had brought items from home that we didn't have in the trailer - now we did the same thing as amyk and stocked the trailer.... Also, the biggest issue was with the hitch. We had lots of problems initially with un-hitching (ball gets stuck) and once we found out some tips, the next trip was better







. As we camp more in the TT, and we get a routine - DW does the inside and I work on the outside - I think it will go faster. I know definitely next year we will be looking at an electric tongue jack......


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Lets see for dry hookups my fingers might get sore.

Turn off engine
Set e brake
Push auto-level three times
Get out of drives seat
Hold button for front slide
repeat for rear slide
turn on water pump
turn on hot water heater
start generator if needed
Open door step out

Manually open awning (sorry no electric)

Done

sorry I had to









John


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Get chair, get beer, get cigar, get matches. Done. About 1.24 minutes. (Wait, do I have to include the time to get the cigar lit? That can add a little bit depending on wind, etc.)

Later I'll do other stuff like make sure the kids set up the trailer right. I'm going to really hate it when we are empty nesters!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> I think on our first few trips out we had brought items from home that we didn't have in the trailer - now we did the same thing as amyk and stocked the trailer.... Also, the biggest issue was with the hitch. We had lots of problems initially with un-hitching (ball gets stuck) and once we found out some tips, the next trip was better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you haven't done so already.....organize EVERYTHING into plastic tubs....that will make it much easier. routine and organization........puts your backside in your chair quick


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

we also have plastic tubs, and purchased a smaller dinning canopy. long enough to pop a cold one


----------

